
Larastream – It's Like Twitch, but for Laravel - jdalton
https://larastream.com/explore
======
rocketpastsix
I dont get it. Why does a framework need something this hyper focused? Was
Twitch/Youtube etc not good enough? I use Laravel quite a lot, but I don't get
the Laravel community's hyper focus on solving problems that do not exist.
Between Packalyst: the Packagist for Laravel (wtf), Spatie writing Laravel
only packages rather than packages for the greater community, and so much
more.

If you are solving a legitimate business need then fine, but all this does is
segment the PHP Community further, and more people feel out of place and
siloed.

